# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Какие шаги нужно выполнить для обновления до Windows 10?

## DEL

Зарезервируйте обновление с помощью приложения Переход на Windows 10 (вы можете отменить резервирование в любое время).

Щелкните значок Windows, расположенный с правого края на панели задач. (Не видите нужное приложение? Щелкните здесь.)

Нажмите "Зарезервировать бесплатное обновление" в окне приложения.

Введите свой адрес электронной почты, если хотите получить подтверждение этого резервирования.

Если вы сделали это, ожидайте уведомления об обновлении.

Как только операционная система Windows 10 будет готова к установке на ваше устройство, она будет загружена на него в фоновом режиме, чтобы вам было удобнее.

После загрузки обновления на вашем рабочем столе появится уведомление. На этом этапе вы можете установить его сразу или выбрать более подходящее время.
Наслаждайтесь. После обновления вы бесплатно получаете Windows 10 на свое устройство.

----------

